# help me find



## tomtedesco (Aug 9, 2019)

I have a friend that wants a bolt action pen with a bass or salmon in the blank.  I have looked at laser kits with salmon and I am not thrilled with them, any suggestions?


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 9, 2019)

Go to www.mudhole.com who supplies rod builders. They have a selection of decals. Might be something you can use.


----------



## magpens (Aug 9, 2019)

Kallenshaanwoods.com sells wood inlay blanks featuring salmon, trout, bass and other fish. . I really love their products.

Unfortunately, I don't think they have any of their fish blanks designed to fit a bolt action ... but be sure to check ... you might get lucky .
If you don't see any, send an enquiry and there might be a work-around.  The owner's name is Ken Nelsen.  He would try to help you, I feel sure.
Tell him I referred you. . He and I went to the same elementary school and secondary school in Vancouver, Canada.  He's now in Nevada.

I would consider buying a wood inlay blank for a Sierra, which will be a little on the large size (diameter), being for a 27/64" brass tube.

Your bolt action uses a 3/8" tube.

If I were doing it for myself, I would fit a wood dowel into the Sierra blank with the salmon on it, and then redrill to the 3/8" size to fit the bolt action. . I cannot guarantee that would work, but if you glue things together solidly and work accurately, I would say that your chances are good.

As I said, I really like Kallenshaan products, as well as their service. . I have made at least a hundred pens using their wood inlay blanks.

You can buy direct from them, or you can also buy from ExoticBlanks.com and also BearToothWoods.com (more limited selection).


----------



## greenacres2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Interesting solution Mal.  My first thought was that 3/64 was a huge difference--then i looked at my spreadsheet and found the hardware OD of the Sierra to be listed at 0.474", and the Bolt Action at 0.466".  Certainly makes me think it could work!!
earl


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 9, 2019)

Woodchipper said:


> Go to www.mudhole.com who supplies rod builders. They have a selection of decals. Might be something you can use.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 9, 2019)

magpens said:


> Kallenshaanwoods.com sells wood inlay blanks featuring salmon, trout, bass and other fish. . I really love their products.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think they have any of their fish blanks designed to fit a bolt action ... but be sure to check ... you might get lucky .
> If you don't see any, send an enquiry and there might be a work-around.  The owner's name is Ken Nelsen.  He would try to help you, I feel sure.
> ...





magpens said:


> Kallenshaanwoods.com sells wood inlay blanks featuring salmon, trout, bass and other fish. . I really love their products.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think they have any of their fish blanks designed to fit a bolt action ... but be sure to check ... you might get lucky .
> If you don't see any, send an enquiry and there might be a work-around.  The owner's name is Ken Nelsen.  He would try to help you, I feel sure.
> ...


Thanks for the idea.


----------



## magpens (Aug 9, 2019)

@tomtedesco

My posting this may be unnecessary, but ... just an example of one of my favorite Kallenshaan wood inlay blanks ... a salmon.

This one is designed for a Sierra twist, but I have put it on a Sierra click. . I think the dimensions would suit a Bolt Action, although on that pen kit the length of the salmon itself might be just a little bit on the long side because the Bolt Action blank requires a blank only about 2" long so the salmon tail and nose would be closer to the ends. . It would fit, but may look disproportionately long.


----------



## MrKugelschreiber (Aug 12, 2019)

tomtedesco said:


> I have a friend that wants a bolt action pen with a bass or salmon in the blank.  I have looked at laser kits with salmon and I am not thrilled with them, any suggestions?


I’ve made and sold many label casted fish blanks.  I’d be glad to help you if your interested.  PM for details, thx


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Aug 13, 2019)

MrKugelschreiber said:


> I’ve made and sold many label casted fish blanks.  I’d be glad to help you if your interested.  PM for details, thx


I highly recommend Mike. He has made me some amazing blanks!!!


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 21, 2019)

I have been in contact with Mike.  Hold the phones we have a winner.  Thanks everyone for the info and helping solve my problem.


----------

